# Credentials



## LE-EMT (May 18, 2008)

It was suggested in another thread that Some thing like this should be started.  So I took it upon myself to get the ball rolling.  Thought it would be interesting as well.  
Please post any and all certifications you have that are in good and active standing.  


LE-EMT...
Rope rescue, High angle rescue, low angle rescue, HAZ-MAT, jaws of life, 
extractions, licensed Scuba diver, licensed rescue diver, man 
tracking, Swift water rescue, alpine rescue, avalanche rescue,
basic fire fighting technique, basic first aid, CPR

NRA certified Firearms instructor, NRA Expert Marksmen Rifle/Pistol/Shotgun, AZPOST Certification, SWAT, Gang Enforcement Team,  Gang Interdiction, Drug Interdiction,  FTO.  Law Enforcement K9, LE K9 trainer/handler

BS: Criminal Justice, Psychology

This is all that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## JPINFV (May 18, 2008)

BS in Biological Sciences, minor in Political Science

NREMT-Basic, CPR for the Health Care Provider, Orange County Ambulance Attandent License, Orange County EMT-B certification, CA ambulance driver certificate. 

In addition, I'm done with my course work for a MS in Biomedical Science with the only requirment left being a thesis project.


----------



## karaya (May 18, 2008)

Just curious... what's the point of all this?:unsure:


----------



## mdkemt (May 18, 2008)

karaya said:


> Just curious... what's the point of all this?:unsure:



The point is to see the diversity amongest ppl.  Plus it is just interesting.

Credentials for me follow:

BSC-Human Science
Primary Care Paramedic Cert
BTLS Cert
H2S Cert
TDG Cert
Instructor for SFA/EFA/CFA/MFA
Instructor for CPR A/B/C/HCP
Instructor for AED
Instructor for WHMIA & Standard Precautions
Safety Technician
Respirator Fit Tester
OHC Level 1 and 2 Certs

And about 4 more waiting completion.  LOL

MDKEMT


----------



## firecoins (May 18, 2008)

karaya said:


> Just curious... what's the point of all this?:unsure:



Its a way dismiss opinions one doesn't agree with.

BS economics 

paramedic student - St Vincent's Catholic Medical Center
EMT-B 1996-2002, 2007-current
youth corp member 1994-1996


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 18, 2008)

*Well*

~Certified First Responder 
~CPR all that jazz 
And a Hilti Qualified Operator(hha nothing at all to do with EMS)


----------



## Flight-LP (May 18, 2008)

Licensed Paramedic 
Certified Flight Paramedic 
Critical Care Paramedic
AHA Instructor - BLS, ACLS, PALS
PHTLS Instructor
Certified Flight Instructor
Commercial Pilot - Single and Multi-Engine Instrument Airplane

A.A.S. Security Administration
A.A.S. Paramedic Technology
B.S. Interdisciplinary Academic Studies


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 18, 2008)

Mine are listed behind my name below.


----------



## Jon (May 19, 2008)

Now... Play nice folks... but here is my (short) list:

Explorer/Junior FF 1999-2003
PA EMT-B since 2001
EVOC
AHA BLS Instructor
"Primary Skills Instructor" for local EMT-B program
PA DCNR Basic Water Rescue
OSHA Blood-borne Pathogens Train-The-Trainer
WMD Awareness
NIMS/FEMA IS 100/200/700
PA Act 235 (Lethal Weapons Agent), PATH/OCAT/MOAB
PA LCTF

Basic and Advanced Skywarn training

A whole host of Basic and Advanced BSA Adult Leader training.


----------



## LE-EMT (May 21, 2008)

Bump..............


----------



## Slick50 (May 21, 2008)

*Sounds like fun*

Intermediate-Peace Officer, Basic SWAT, Basic Tactical Medic, Less Lethal Specialist, WMD First Responder, EMT-Intermediate, CPR, BTLS, High angle rescue, swift water rescue, PSS(Personal Security Specialist-DOS Cert), CATI cert, Covert lock defeating specalist, Airborne school(US Army)


----------



## daedalus (May 21, 2008)

Daedalus CA EMT-1, NREMT-B, BCLS, CEVO II, EVOC, ADL

Wow im a special one


----------



## TEK 679 (May 22, 2008)

Dad
Woman lover
Beer drinker
Softball player 1st base 
Hunter/Fisherman
MMA Student love to kick sum ***
Power lifter bench 325lbs squat 450lbs clean/jerk 300lbs working on that!
Oh yeah I fight fires and save lives.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2008)

Was awaiting Vent's and some others.. but, okay.. 

Ambulance Driver & professional student of life: 


Education
Degree: 
Fire Science & Safety
B.S. (pre-medical)
EMS
Nursing (ADN, BSN)

Board Certification & License

Licensed Paramedic 
Registered Nurse

Specialty Board Certifications:
CCRN- critical care
BCEN- Emergency Nursing
CFRN- Flight Registered Nurse
CCEMT/P Critical Care Paramedic
FP-C- Flight Paramedic :certification expired: plan on renewing (Help FP-C !; missed review @San Antonio)
Trauma Systems Specialist Consultant-HCFA 
ABLS-Advanced Burn Life Support
CATN- Advanced Trauma Nurse
Advanced Trauma for Flight Nurses (ASTNA)
Advanced Life Support (ACS) certificate of completion 
Advanced Cardiac Life Support for Experienced Providers
Sexual Assault Nurse Examiner-formerly SANE
NFPA Level I, II & Professional Officer Series
Advanced Open Water Diver

Instructor
EMS Educational Instructor Trainer
AHA: 
Basic Life Support- BLS
Advanced Life Support- ACLS 
Pediatric Advanced Life Support- PALS
PreHospital Experienced Pediatric Provider- PEPP
Neonatal Resuscitation Provider-NRP 
Advanced Support Stroke Support
PreHospital Life Support 
NFPA Level II Fires Service Instructor
Trauma Nurse Core Course (TNCC/ENA) 

Lecture/Author- too numerous to list, Speaker at American College of Emergency Physicians, Emergency Nurses Association, St. Francis Trauma Symposium, Indiana EMS Convention, etc. 

Professional
National Association of EMT-NAEMT
OK EMT Association-OEMTA
EMS Instructors Society
National EMS Educators Association-NEMSA
American Association of Critical Nurses
Air Surface Transport Nurses Association-ASTNA/ formerly flight nurses association
Society of Forensic Nurses
Trauma Nurses Association

Honors
Governor Commendation for Development of Trauma Care
Lt. Governor Commendation for EMS Development
Senate Honor for Heroism (OKC Bombing)
State Capitol Paramedic for the day
Paramedic Competition- Over All First Place; five years straight

This and $1.55 will usually purchase me one bottle of cola and a bad back. Yes, I have no life... Fortunately, my boss allows me to attend and my primary job focus is education. The main point is to continue being active, pro-patient, pro-EMS systems and pro EMT. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (May 22, 2008)

I was waiting for you Rid.

*Education:*
M.S.Ed. Exercise Physiology 
B.S. Cardiopulmonary Science
A.S. Respiratory Therapy
A.S Emergency Medical Services

*Licenses, Credentials and Certifications*

*Paramedic:*
EMT-P
FP-C

*Respiratory Therapist:*
NBRC credentials:
Registered Respiratory Therapist
Neonatal Pediatric Specialist
Registered Pulmonary Function Technologist

Certified Hyperbaric Technologist (CHT) 

*AHA Instructor certifications:*
Basic Life Support- BLS
Advanced Life Support- ACLS 
Pediatric Advanced Life Support- PALS
Neonatal Resuscitation Provider-NRP 

Fire Fighter Certification


----------



## piranah (May 22, 2008)

PIRANAH

NREMT-B
NREMT-P-student
RI-B
CPR
WMD
class 3 driver cert
NREMT-B practicals instructor
dept. training asst.
oooo....and the almighty ambulance driver cert....lol jk


----------



## Anomalous (May 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Was awaiting Vent's and some others.. but, okay..
> 
> Ambulance Driver & professional student of life:
> 
> ...



Dumb question, but...

How in the world can you keep all the recert dates straight?


----------



## BossyCow (May 25, 2008)

A.A Business and Accounting
A.S. Health Science
EMT-B
Senior EMT Instructor
BLS Evaluator
Instructor Certs with AHA, ARC and ASHI for First Aid, CPR, HCP CPR, HIV/AIDS training, Wilderness First Aid through EMT
Firefighter 1
NASAR Tech II
Certified to technician level in high angle, low angle ropes rescue, ropes systems
Special Deputy for County SAR Unit, Medical Officer
Chief Medical Officer for local volly fire department.


and in my spare time.....


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 25, 2008)

Bunch of overacheivers


----------



## ErinCooley (May 25, 2008)

BS geography double minor in geology and planning

NREMT and GA State EMT-I

CPST

eventually EMT-P

Thats it, I'm boring and lazy!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2008)

Anomalous said:


> Dumb question, but...
> 
> How in the world can you keep all the recert dates straight?



I place them on a calendar scheduler that let's me know about 5-6 months ahead of time, so I can make arrangements to re-cert. Also I teach, most of the time so I usually will re certify before I expire... 


I have to admit it is a pain as well as costly. I have never yet to have a job that paid for more than a couple of certs....I just feel it is my justification and reassurance to myself, that I competent and qualified. It does make one study continuously...

R/r 911


----------



## TgerFoxMark (May 26, 2008)

Now I will be on the lower level of training when it comes to EMS, but working towards more.

NREMT-Basic
Currently:
Training for Fire
Training for HazMat.
Training for Crash Rescue
Accepted into Paramedic School for spring.

AARL Amateur Extra Class, (Ham Radio)
Associates in Computer Science, I refuse to list all the stupid certs for that. (20+)

ARC Lifeguard
ARC Water Saftey Instructor
YMCA Lifeguard
(guess what my first jobs were)

Student of life, Jack of all Trades. 
I do my own car and house repairs.

Apple Certified Tech, EXPIRED.


----------



## firemedic7982 (Jun 26, 2008)

BA- Music

Intermidiate FF
Haz-Mat Advanced Tech
Sift Water Rescue
High Angle Rescue
Low Angle / Trench Rescue
Introductory Fire Investigator
Level I Fire Instructor
VFIS
EVOC
AHA CPR 
NREMT-B
TX EMT-B
NAEMD- Advanced
NAEFD
BTLS


CISCO CCNP, CCNE, CCNA
MCSE


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

NREMT-P
ATLS
ACLS
ALS
CPR Instructor
PALS
PEARS
Colorado EMT-P
HAZMAT Tech
Phlebotomy Tech I


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll play: (All Wisconsin certified)

Cert. FF 2 (prereqs. elf 1 & 2, cert 1)
HazMat Tech
Low Angle/Confined Space Rescue
High Angle Rescue/Rope Tech
Entry Level Fire Officer & Advanced Fire Officer
Nims compliant as much as allowed (through 400 with several "extras for fun")
Extrication Tech (includes farm & machinery)
EVOC/Driver-Operator
First Responder/EMT-B
RIT Tech
PHTLS (for what it's worth)
PEPP (same as above)
Volly fire EMS/Rescue Captain, Captain 1 (4th in order of command)
Journeyman Carpenter, 14 years in.  Split time Forman
Trim Carpentry Specialist
Framing/Exterior Trim Carpenter
Cabinet & Kitchen GURU!
OK third base softball, unless I'm hurtin.  Can't hit anywhere but over        shortstop or short center.  Base hits are OK, I want some long ball too!
Try to be the best Dad & husband, but my volly participation seems to be in the way.

There's more, but, as others have indicated, does it matter? J/K

I would hope to be further in my EMS education by this time next year.  We'll see.
My list has many entries, but for me it's too short.  There is so darn much training I want and need.  Just not enough time.  As EMS & Rescue Captain, my department actually foots any fee the state won't pick up.  My responsibility is to bring as much as possible to the folks of mine and area squads.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jun 26, 2008)

I bet I can pee further than all of you!


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jun 27, 2008)

GonnaBeEMT said:


> I bet I can pee further than all of you!



Ha!  Good one!  Next we'll be making yellow pictures in the snow.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jun 27, 2008)

I forgot to add:

Definate Leinenkugels consumer whenever appropriate.  Leinie's regular & light are still my favs.
Train the trainer Everyone Goes Home, 16 Life Safety Initiatives for Fire Safety


----------



## mikie (Jul 10, 2008)

(NR)EMT-B
Firefighter Essentials (currently a probie firefighter though)
Basic auto-extrication
ICS/NIMS 100 & 700
CERT
AHA CPR for HCP (which everyone on here pretty much has...)
Red Cross First aid (probably expired)
ex Fire Explorer
I had my A+ computer certification, but that's not really EMS related...
Napping expert


----------



## Fire292Rescue (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll bite. Anything Italicized I'm waiting to get finished.B)



*Fire Side:*
Firefighter I
ICS-100
ICS-200
NIMS 0700
NIMS 0800
Repelling I
Vehicle Extrication I _
Vehicle Extrication II (This Month)_
RIT Awareness
_RIT Operations (This Fall)_
Hazmat Awareness Level I
Hazmat Operations Level II
CBRNE Awareness Level I
CBRNE Operations Level II
High Pressure Airbags 
Lifting/Rescue Struts
New Vehicle Technology



*EMS Side*:_
EMT-B (Waiting Test Results)_
Bloodborne Path. (Like EVERYONE has)
Basic CPR/AED


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 15, 2008)

*Current or experienced?*

Current: BSN, Community Emergency Response Team graduate and active volunteer.
Experience:
First aid/Lifeguard/Dockhand at 7000 ft, 1 summer.
USAF Fire protection specialist (firefighter) including structural, dispatch, aircraft, and crash-rescue (first EMT regularly riding Rescue 6 at Offutt AFB, 1978-79).
Nebraska EMT-A, 1978-1984
Civlian private ambulance 1978-1981 (yeah, moonlighting).
Nebraska Air Nat Guard (155TacClinic) ambulance manager 1981-1984.
Field support execution and planning 1985-1996 (Calif Air Nat Guard 129th TacHosp).
ACLS 1985-1987 (never really used it).
Two seasons providing first aid (and a lot more) as a volunteer for a peewee league football team and the cheerleades for their league and the next to leagues up.
Nine years providing first aid and some nursing (volunteer) for my daughter's girl scout troop, son's little league teams, and class outings.
About 20 years performing and helping formulate medical care for inmates of our local County jail system (currently over 5,000 inmates).

So, current..not so much. "Been there-done that and done to me": considerable.

I know I left something out.....


----------



## mperkel (Jul 15, 2008)

*hmmm*

well here's my short list.

Current:
High School Diploma
NREMT-B Cert
State of California EMT-I
Orange County EMT-B
Orange County Ambulance Driver
California ADL
Healthcare Provider CPR
Heart-saver AED

Working on:
Bachelor's of Science of Biological Psychology
Medical Degree (Specialty: Pediatrics)

Pretty much that's my life, full-time student, part-time EMT-B.
I'm only 19 though.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2008)

You folks have quite impressive resumes.  And here I thought "Certified OSHA Inspector" and "Step Team Coach" really gave me a leg up.


----------



## MRE (Jul 15, 2008)

Bachelors of Science in Electrical Engineering

Extra class Amateur Radio License

Massachusetts EMT-B
BSA Lifeguard Instructor
Red Cross Lifeguard/CPR/AED/O2 etc. Instructor

Red Cross:
- Lifeguard
- Waterfront Lifeguard
- CPR for the Professional Rescuer
- Administering Emergency Oxygen
- Bloodborne Pathogens
- Community Services
- Shelter Operations

American Heart Association
- BLS for the Healthcare Provider

Commonwealth of Massachusetts
- Hunter Education Program
- Bowhunter Education Program
- Map, Compass and Survival program

Massachusetts Call/Volunteer Fire Fighters Association Member
(working on Firefighter I/II)

Masachusetts Class A Large Capacity License to Carry Firearms
(concealed or unconcealed carry of just about any non automatic pistol)


----------



## zacdav89 (Jul 15, 2008)

NREMT- intermediate 99
Colorado state intermediate 99
ICS 100
ICS 200
NIMS 700
NIMS 800
ACLS
Flight for Life Lift ticket program

ARC instructor
   Professional rescuer  
Oxygen administration for the lay rescuer
CPR first aid AED for the workplace/community 
Blood born pathogens 
Working on wilderness first aid instructor
sport first aid
BAT for kids


ARC lifeguard
Disaster services worker

Associates of music performance (on bass trombone) my other hobby


----------



## Outbac1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm... Newest to oldest.

 Currently doing my Advanced Care Paramedic course
 Search Manager/Incident Commander (NASAR)
 Primary Care Paramedic
 SAR Team Captain (Instructor)
 Master Instructor Canadian Firearms course (Retired 8yrs service)  
 Range Officer
 Certified Pistol Coach (NCCP)
 Nova Scotia Hunter Safety Instructor (Retired 20yrs service)  
 Scuba Diver
 Lifeguard

 And probably a bunch of other stuff I had or didn't have papers for.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 15, 2008)

firemedic7982 said:


> BA- Music
> 
> Intermidiate FF
> Haz-Mat Advanced Tech
> ...



CCNP!!??
You could be making money in IT around here in LA
The FBI is even recruiting at 1811 Special Agent for that cert.


----------



## PRP Firefighter (Jul 16, 2008)

firefighter( 25 years)
EMT-B
fire instructor-level 2
hazmat- Tech level
hazmat-operation 


this and one dollar will get me a pepsi !!!!


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Was awaiting Vent's and some others.. but, okay..
> 
> Ambulance Driver & professional student of life:
> 
> ...



I bow down to you and only wish you were in my area to teach!
NYS AEMT-CC
ACLS
PALS
EVOC
NASCAR OSHA training so I can work in the pits at NASCAR races
Wish I had more certs but trainings are hard to come by in this area and when then do they are very expensive.


----------

